# Daiwa T1000 Spooled $599.99



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

The new release for Daiwa, the T1000
It has the same exact internals as the TB1000 less the chrome accents & a different handle.

Spooled with 900yds/80# solid spectra, *Special pricing $599.99*

Here's a few pics.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

How does that real come electrical power wise? What can that real actually handle fish wise?


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

It comes with a 10' power cord with alligator clips to connect to battery terminals, 12V systems. Most cut the clips off, and install a waterproof plugs & hardwire.

You can DD for tiles, grouper & such.

It is also capable of occasional use, DD for swords. 



Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

That sounds like a helluva deal. I fish with a TB750 and have used the TB1000s as well. Neither of them will handle a large or PO'd swordfish but they are all you need for tiles, barrel fish, yellow edge, queens etc. If you happen to snatch a big grouper, don't panic. I have pulled up a 60#ish Warsaw with my TB750. It was a back and forth battle for a bit but the TB750 won in the end. I have also straightened a 4x strong hook (lost the fish of course) on something as well. You have to slow the retrieve speeds so you don't smoke the motor but I can attest its doable. They seem to be capable of more that their size would suggest. So far, I have no complaints. Be warned. They can also make you very lazy on the shallow stuff too but its really easy to drink beer and fishâ€¦ 

Both my TB750 and the MP3000 have Kristal style plugs on them and the receptacle is hardwired in the boat. I also have spare cords with the alligator clips for use when on someone else's boat that doesn't have the plugs.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

teckersley said:


> That sounds like a helluva deal. I fish with a TB750 and have used the TB1000s as well. Neither of them will handle a large or PO'd swordfish but they are all you need for tiles, barrel fish, yellow edge, queens etc. If you happen to snatch a big grouper, don't panic. I have pulled up a 60#ish Warsaw with my TB750. It was a back and forth battle for a bit but the TB750 won in the end. I have also straightened a 4x strong hook (lost the fish of course) on something as well. You have to slow the retrieve speeds so you don't smoke the motor but I can attest its doable. They seem to be capable of more that their size would suggest. So far, I have no complaints. Be warned. They can also *make you very lazy* on the shallow stuff too but its really easy to drink beer and fishâ€¦
> 
> Both my TB750 and the MP3000 have Kristal style plugs on them and the receptacle is hardwired in the boat. I also have spare cords with the alligator clips for use when on someone else's boat that doesn't have the plugs.


You talkin about me? 
I wish the owners of the boats I am fortunate enough to fish on would get them for trolling spreads, too.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Awsome Deal right there*

These are great for the recreational Angler who Likes Tile, Yellow edge, Queens and Grouper. I will Stop when heading back in from Swording and Hammer the Tiles and such with this Rig. And 900yds of 80lb solid Spectra????Can't go wrong at that Price.


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Perhaps its too god of a deal, these things are flying out the door... I have DD rods to match as well, under $200.00


Just an FYI, I have all other Daiwa electrics in stock, from the 500 to the MP3000's including the Megatwins.

I also am now a dealer for Hooker Electric reels.


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

6 more due in stock tomorrow, then 10 more on Wednesday. 


Curved Aluminum Butt DD rods available as well, under $200.00ea


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

What line are you spooling these with and what is the warranty on the reels?

Thanks,

Stephen.


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Warranty on these is the same as all Daiwa Electrics, 1 year.

Solid Spectra from Jerry Brown, Sufix, Power Pro, and a few other top brand manufacturers.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats a great deal. I think my wife would love one!  She asked for a Christmas present that will make her life easier. I can't think of a better gift!!


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Back up top, spooled for $599.99

Shipping included to any of the 50 states.

DD rods available, Aluminum bent butts, Fuji ring guides, Aftco swivel roller tip top. 5'-6" & 6'-6" lengths MH & H ratings *Only $159.99*


----------



## 6 MIle (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll take two on rods call you on Tuesday.


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

You have any pics of the rods?


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a link to the Daiwa site for pics and specs on the rods. MH & H ratings in 5-6" & 6-6" lengths.

http://www.daiwa.com/rod/detail.aspx?id=223&parentid=216


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

6 MIle said:


> I'll take two on rods call you on Tuesday.


I'll be here! Thanks

631.225.8862

Regards,
Chris


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I ordered a stick today thanks for a good price! 


Steve


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

t-astragal said:


> I ordered a stick today thanks for a good price!
> 
> Steve


 As always, it is my pleasure. Thank you for the order.

Have a Happy Holiday!

Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't wait til' my new rod & reel comes in.....I mean my WIFE'S rod & reel. Merry Christmas y'all!! Thanks Chris!!

Joey


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like a good deal!!!


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

22 more reels arrived yesterday, so order with confidence. 

I have been spooling these for customers in various lb test from 50 all the way to 150. So if you have a different need, feel free to ask as I will accommodate.

Wishing all a Happy, Healthy & Safe New Year!! 


Kind regards,


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd like to extend a big thank you to all who have ordered. I am expecting another 32 reels into stock on Monday, so keep the orders rolling!

Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Got the rod today. Mighty nice! Can't wait to use it. 


Steve


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys, just a heads up. My cost on these units went up as of Jan 1st and I will be raising the price once my 2013 stock is sold through. 

I have 6 more pieces remaining at the $599.99 pricing. 

After the 6 are gone, the new spooled pricing will go up to $639.99. 

Still an awesome deal, I just wanted to give anyone who was on the fence deciding, the ability to grab one before the minor price increase.

Another big thank you to all who have taken advantage of this offer and to all of my great customers who have, and continue to support us. Thank You!


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I have some good news. We have worked a deal with Daiwa which has enabled us to roll the pricing back to the 2013 spooled price point of $599.99

DD rods available as well @ $159.99 Currently in stock are the 56MH, 56H & 66H 
The 66MH's are due into the shop on or around 2/18

Call the shop or shoot me a PM to discuss details and spooling options, or to place an order.

631.225.8862


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Plenty of these currently in stock ready to spool & ship. $599.99 spooled with full spools of spectra. Standard ground shipping included.

Combo them with a Daiwa DD rod on special for $159.99


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Chris will take care of you. 


Steve


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

I will get one, what size rod would be best for tile and grouper for deep dropping?


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*No more hand cranking for tasty fish!!!*



BIG PAPPA said:


> These are great for the recreational Angler who Likes Tile, Yellow edge, Queens and Grouper. I will Stop when heading back in from Swording and Hammer the Tiles and such with this Rig. And 900yds of 80lb solid Spectra????Can't go wrong at that Price.


My wife Wendy and all her girlfriends love this reel!!! We got the reel and the 80-100 Rod as a package! Just a great time for me to sit back and enjoy the action while they are doing all the work, until the fish reach the surface!!!

Can't go wrong with this deal, promise!


----------



## Lippy (Mar 22, 2011)

These little reels are pretty darn handy! I love it for tile fishing. Ive even pulled up a state snapper limit in one drop with it. The only thing I can't figure out is how to get the counter set to feet instead of meters.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Just placed my order


----------



## Starkman (Jan 17, 2010)

Got mine too!


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen for the continued orders! All orders taken today will ship out on Monday or Tuesday the latest.

The counter only counts in meters, not feet or yards, sorry. At least the display is in English though,lol A short learning curve and you'll get the hang of the meter thing...

Enjoy your weekend guys!

Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

$599.99 spooled, standard ground shipping included.

Plenty in stock, ready to go.


Kind regards,


----------



## Madd Air (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you still running the special and whats the price with the pole?


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Madd Air said:


> Are you still running the special and whats the price with the pole?


OK I just got you your Christmas present. :cheers:
So don't buy another one unless you want to.


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

In stock, ready to spool & ship. $599.99

PLUS, use the 2COOL10 coupon code and save another 10%...

Here's a link to my site for ordering:

http://www.pelagicoutfitters.com/ca...ge=product_info&cPath=55_241&products_id=2950

Place a note in the comment area at checkout on your preference of spectra color...

JB white, yellow or blue. Power Pro yellow or green. Diamond Braid blue

Kind regards,


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just ordered 2 of these. My wife and crew member will really appreciate these at Campeche and the tile grounds.

Thank you for the discount.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Pelagic Outfitters said:


> The new release for Daiwa, the T1000
> It has the same exact internals as the TB1000 less the chrome accents & a different handle.
> 
> Spooled with 900yds/80# solid spectra, *Special pricing $599.99*
> ...


Any specials on the T1000? 
Thanking about buying another one


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Our spooled special is quite special $599.99 spooled with spectra. You can call the shop to place an order and discuss spooling. 631.225.8862

Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Chris. 
I was making sure the special was still on.


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Plenty in stock ready to spool and ship. Both 1000's and 750's available.


----------

